# Modelers Annual



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Just found out about this magazine/book only to find out the current issue is the final one!

Great scratching building information. In researching back issues (hard to find!) it appears it was sold to the model railroading hobby.


----------



## Bay7 (Nov 8, 1999)

Is this it?

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.287198227984126.60440.287129054657710&type=3

steve


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Yes Steve that is it.

Very hard to find back issues.

Fortunately they do sell digital versions but I prefer hard copies.


----------

